# Stimulating Ovulation



## Victoria87 (Apr 12, 2012)

I wondered if i could get a little help. I am trying to set myself up with an ovulation kit but there are so many different makes and different methods that i am not sure what one i should be using?

I have PCOS so dont ovulate as regular are most women, but since loosing weight i have started to get more regular periods so i really want to take advantage of this as best as i can.

Thank you x


----------



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

Since you are not super regular, you might want to test more often (by that I mean every day during a longer stretch of time). It would therefore help to get the cheapest tests around!

I get these

http://www.extraordinarybabyshoppe.com/item_60/OPKs-10-pack.htm

At 15$ for 10 tests plus a HPT, there the cheapest I've found, and there easy to use.

Good luck!


----------

